# Starting a career in the equestrian world



## sej (16 June 2014)

Not sure if this is the right section or not but here goes

Im pretty fresh to the horse world, instead of being brought up with it from birth, I only picked up the hobby of horse riding 3 years ago while studying for my Network Systems degree and it quickly became a passion.

Since graduating I would like a career in horses rather than computers and am a little lost in how I should approach it as each attempt has resulted in disaster.

 My first attempt was a dressage yard for a well-known Olympian as a groom, being my first dive into the equestrian world it did not go well. There was a lot of confusion, I thought I was going down for an interview/trial for a few days and they thought I was coming down to work a month, did not recive a call back 

Lesson 1  always clarify if unsure
Lesson 2  how to pass an interview (dress like you already got the job, suits are useless. Go with boots and jodhpurs instead)

My second foray was a working pupil position in a large 100 horse competition, school and livery yard, the hours were a harsh 11 hour days, 5 times a week and here I learned the true meaning of hard work and I loved every minute of it. I had both 4 hours of riding and stable management lessons a week although there were problems, coming from a computer background my muscles were weak and i was inexperienced in all the yard jobs. The other working pupils had been there for some time and quickly took their stage 1 exam, upon their passing of the exam I was the only pupil still learning stage 1 and they merged the groups so I was now learning the stage 2 stuff. Unfortunately near the end of my employment with this stable I was in an accident where I was crushed between a horse and a wall, I tried working through the pain but after a week of crippling chest pains strong enough it would cause me to vomit, multiple doctors visits and a trip to A&E for an x-ray. I had to get a sick note from the doctors and was fired on the second day of handing it in. roughly surviving just under two months at the yard

Lesson 3- I really do like the work
Lesson 4  what to ask during interviews

My question is where should I go from now, unfortunately the college education route is a dead end, I am too over qualified to receive funding, Im not situated near any stables to volunteer at to build up experience and Im slightly wary about working pupil positions although I may have been at a bad yard


----------



## bluebellfreddy (16 June 2014)

To be honest you just need to apply to some more jobs and find another working pupil position. Also be sure that you are not going to get chest pains again from you old injury. Don't be over ambitions, olympic riders don't really want people who have been riding for a relatively short time. Hope you find a good job, the horse world is hard work and you defiantly can't do if for money.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 June 2014)

I will be frank, look on this "horse mad phase" as a blip.  Find a well paid job and use the money to take lessons at the weekend.  On average it takes six months to get to basic rider level, and that would not be good enough to ride in a competition yard, very few riders get to that standard, and they need lessons from an advanced instructor to get there [plus horse and talent] if they want to progress. A lot of people who work there will be more experienced than you, that is a fact and they will be more attractive to an employer.  Even though the pay is minimum, the responsibility is quite high.
So, get a job mid-week and start training at the weekend. The Riding for Disabled may want you as a volunteer, a job where people skills are very important and you can pick up the pony skills as you go along.
I used to work in a racing yard, later I kept my ponies at a large R.S., I was amazed how few of the riders could have got a senior job in racing, their riding skills were just not good enough, and I include the instructors.
I understand why you don't like computers, but a lot of jobs are "people oriented" and your studies are only background, there are hundreds of people who take a degree in one thing, and don't "use" their degree, but it  a doorway in to the working world.


----------



## Shay (16 June 2014)

The breadth of careers in the horse world is vast.  MrsD123 is right - the competition for working pupils is fierce and it is likely that you simply don't have the depth of experience they are looking for.  If I'm wrong in that then try to get BHS stage 1 and 2, if not 3 as well, simply by training at a suitable center and getting the qualification.  You don't have to do it through a working pupil position.  That will show you have the commitment to this life and the ability to make something of it.

Otherwise - look sideways.  What about using your degree to work with an on line tack retailer?  A horse based social media group?  A computer games designer?  What about roles with the affiliated bodies or Tattersals on the IT side.  Look to where your strengths are and turn it into your passion.  Then use the money and time to bring your riding up to standard etc.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 June 2014)

I am going to start a new post asking people to tell us of horse related jobs, 
I can think of dozens just by job title.


----------



## sej (16 June 2014)

I do realise there is a huge pay disparity between the computer and equestrian worlds as well as general quality of life but I was more happy mucking out stalls and sweeping then dealing with cisco 2800 router configurations.  This is something I truly want to pursue while Im still young ish enough, rather than have regrets later in life.
 I was training for my BHS stage 1 and hopefully two months away from achieving but without a yard to practise I will have little luck in the practical side of the exam. My injury was only minor in the grand scheme of things and only needed a week of rest so Im looking to get back into the game.

Afew things I have been wondering is 
>are there any difference between an apprenticeship and working pupil?
>what are some good places to look for equine jobs?
>since Ive seen both dressage/competition and school yards what are stud yards like to work at?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 June 2014)

Plenty of mucking out in studs: I had 12 mares in boxes, 15 loose in a barn and 4 in a field. I did ask to be called when mares were foaling but never was asked, left due to RSI ..... all that sweeping and shovelling. 
I can see you are determined: try Yard and Groom website.
If you want to get a job in racing there are plenty of jobs in big yards where you do yard work, it is very physical, centres in Newmarket, Middleham, Lambourn and others. Are you too old for the Racing schools?
It's going to be difficult to get a well paid job after you have done a job which does not develop transferrable skills, and in IT you soon fall behind.......... I just feel you are throwing away a lot of employability.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 June 2014)

The BHS magazine has an article on careers, obviously heavily biased in favour of BHS route


----------



## sej (19 June 2014)

I&#8217;m 24 and unfortunately I&#8217;ll be unable to gain any funding for courses, so most likely college and racing schools are out of the question. 

I&#8217;ve been looking at working pupil roles with training leaning more towards the BHS side and possibly Equine Skills CV but I&#8217;m not sure how well received the latter is. 

you would be surprised at how many transferable and cross overs skills there are especially with server admin and management roles within the stable but it'll take a while to work up to that level.


----------



## vickyb (20 June 2014)

Speaking as an old f**t, yes, a career with horses is great, but, unlike IT it does have its limitations. If you spend you time working in stable yards you will never earn much money. It is also great when you are young and fit. However, the opportunity for injury is great (as you have discovered), and the older you get, the more difficult a physical job becomes. Also, you have worked hard to get a good qualification in a field where it is possible to earn decent money. Don't throw it away!
I did my BHS stages locally in my free time - at the time I also had a full time career that was non horse related and a horse on livery. Perhaps you can still do that? You don't have to be a groom just because you are horse mad, there are many other ways to get an equine fix. Get a well paid job in your own field, and use your free time to improve your skills and knowledge. I worked with horses for years. It is very hard work for little reward. I found it was much better to earn a decent wage (and now a decent pension - think of your future) and keep horses as a hobby.


----------



## Cortez (20 June 2014)

vickyb said:



			Speaking as an old f**t, yes, a career with horses is great, but, unlike IT it does have its limitations. If you spend you time working in stable yards you will never earn much money. It is also great when you are young and fit. However, the opportunity for injury is great (as you have discovered), and the older you get, the more difficult a physical job becomes. Also, you have worked hard to get a good qualification in a field where it is possible to earn decent money. Don't throw it away!
I did my BHS stages locally in my free time - at the time I also had a full time career that was non horse related and a horse on livery. Perhaps you can still do that? You don't have to be a groom just because you are horse mad, there are many other ways to get an equine fix. Get a well paid job in your own field, and use your free time to improve your skills and knowledge. I worked with horses for years. It is very hard work for little reward. I found it was much better to earn a decent wage (and now a decent pension - think of your future) and keep horses as a hobby.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ is good advice. I started working full time with horses when I was 14, worked all my life (VERY hard) as a professional trainer/rider/breeder and loved it all. Now 40 years on I can look back with pride and satisfaction, but can no longer work that hard physically and have another business that provides the income that I never had when working full time with horses.


----------

